# Pets



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd just like to say that having a little animal companion has helped me out loads. My cat, Edward, is always there for me ... even though she doesn't need me to survive. Every day I come home, whether I'm in a bad mood or a good mood, she'll be up on the chair waiting for me. She likes to cuddle in my lap and let me pet her and just having her there makes me less lonely. She could never provide a subsitute for human interaction but she's the next best thing. I don't have to worry about what to say or how to act around her, and I don't have to worry about what she'll think about me

Also I sometimes dog-sit my friend's dogs, which are equally amazing. These creatures will love you to pieces; they don't see the SA. Going on a walk with them gives me so much confidence, because people I run into will automatically divert their attention to the dog and I will always have something to talk about with them.

So to all the pets out there I'd just like to say :thanks


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree with you about pets. My dog was one of the best things that ever happened to me and I miss him dearly now that he is gone.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

kirbykirbykirby said:


> I love my little guinea pigs. The only problem is they are not that affectionate unless you give them awhile.. and when I'm depressed I'll often imagine that they hate me. BUT, I'm not right now and I LOVE THEM.


I didn't know guinea pigs are affectionate opcorn how do they show it?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I once had hermit crabs and hamsters that were affectionate! :lol 

Leilanistar :b


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess anything can be affectionate? Someone once even told me that rats are very affectionate and intelligent...hmmm....


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes, I have pet rats and although they aren't as affection as a cat or a dog, they do like to cuddle. And if they're scared, you're the first person they'll come running to; mine like to scurry up my sleaves and sit on my shoulder.

Our family's first pet was a guinea pig called Nina, she was my brothers and I didn't really like her. In fact I didn't like animals altogether. But then I gave her some time and I found out how much I loved her and animals in general.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I love pets they're unlike people who will judge you. I'd be pretty lonely without pets around.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

> I sometimes dog-sit my friend's dogs, which are equally amazing


I dog sit for my friends dogs too. It IS amazing. I also have three dogs of my own and four cats. I don't know what I'd do without these companions. Sometimes people think animals are real dumb but not these. They are like little kids.


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

My little cat has often been my lifeline. We have been together over 10 years. Sometimes, she would be the only one who I would talk to...and sometimes the only reason I would get out of bed on days that I didn't have to work. When my moods have turned really dark - I know that I need to stick around because she becomes depressed if I'm away for more than a day and stops eating. We need each other equally.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My dad had twin cats who were like 20 yrs old in human time, and the last passed away last year, the other one the year before. I dunno, It just feels like there's this huge void in my heart. Pets are good to talk to b/c they're willing to listen to you when no one else will.


----------



## Kitten (Dec 3, 2004)

I have two cats and I love them to pieces. One I've had for about a year and a half and the other is just a kitten but already I'm so fricken attached. I just love coming home everyday to see my two little furballs running toward me, it never gets old. 

I used to have a dog too, still do actually but he lives with my parents and I've left home (I live in an apartment where I can't have dogs). I tell you, the time that I lived in my apartment before I got my first cat just felt so empty without a pet around. They really are little mood enhancers.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Pets are the best!

I've had my kitty for over 10 years now and I can't imagine life without her. She always seems to understand, plus she is nonstop entertainment for us. I have some fish, too. They may not be very affectionate, but they're pretty to look at! 

Growing up, I always had tons of pets. Our backyard was like a pet cemetery (the hamsters never seemed to last very long!). I'd like to have more pets, but it is to difficult to find people to take care of them when we travel (I don't like to board them).


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

I love my hamster. Greatest little bugger in the world. Seeing his little body of his scurry around always puts a smile on my face. And he's just flat out adorable.


----------



## grows (Jan 5, 2005)

i just got a baby rat and it helps so much. it's something i can talk to and hold


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Yay. More rodents!


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

Getting my dog is the best thing I ever did, he helped get me through a very rough patch 3 years ago, he loves his cuddles and follows me everywhere.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah having a dog is so nice. I love dogs. they rule. I wanna have a bunch okay maybe just a few. opcorn


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I am jealous of you people with cats and dogs, and pets altogether. I moved and had to get rid of a cat (which I had since I was 12 and everyone seemed to hate except me), beagle dog, rabbit, and a very affectionate white female dove that loved to hang out with us. I was thinking about getting a rat, since I could probably get away with having a small rodent. I heard they are good pets. Hamsters are kind of indifferent to people, I realized. They just want to sleep and build nests, and then they just die after 2 years. Guinea pigs are cute and make funny noises, but mine was always a fraidy cat. I do remember him falling asleep on my lap sometimes and turning to his side in a cuddling position, but that was only a few times. Usually he would just stay still, pondering an escape. 

I was thinking either a rat or a hedgehog. What do you think? How long do rats live for? I feel weird getting a rat, since I'd be choosing the same rats that are fed to snakes, ya know? Are they all the same, or are there different kinds of domesticated rats? I might eventually get some frogs and make a custom vivarium with a waterfall and pond, but I really miss having something furry and cute.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Pets help a great deal. They cheer you up and make you feel good. Now that I'm away from home I'm missing my cat, named Meow Meow. I love my Meow Meow. :mushy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I live for animals. I think if they weren't a part of my life I would surely crawl into a hole and die =D

I have 5 cats, a dog, a horse and some fish. I could write a book on them...but I'll leave that for the people that decide if they want to hear about it lol :lol


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

soma said:


> I love my hamster. Greatest little bugger in the world. Seeing his little body of his scurry around always puts a smile on my face. And he's just flat out adorable.


 :banana

I have a hamster named Bogart and a dog named Duke. I love them so.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> I was thinking either a rat or a hedgehog. What do you think? How long do rats live for? I feel weird getting a rat, since I'd be choosing the same rats that are fed to snakes, ya know? Are they all the same, or are there different kinds of domesticated rats? I might eventually get some frogs and make a custom vivarium with a waterfall and pond, but I really miss having something furry and cute.


My friend had a pet hedgehog. They're very docile and quiet. Rats are more energetic.

There are no "breeds" persay of rats, they come in two kinds: the wild ones you see in the sewers etc and the domesticated ones. However they are classified by coat coloration; the most common kinds are solid brown/black, albino, and perhaps the most popular (and pretty) the "hooded." Hooded rats have brown/black/gray/tan heads and white bodies.

The downside with rats is that they don't live more than five years or so. The longest I've had a rat is three years because they almost always get cancer.  If you want one I'd recommend getting them when they are a few weeks old. They're so little and cute ... I remember when my current two were that age. Also it's best to get them in pairs of same gender siblings. Males are more active and females are quieter from my experience.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a little 15lbs dog that acts like shes 150lbs. :mushy Shes my only pet right now. I used to have like 15 pigeons when I was doing 4h. I've had fish and mice in the past, hamster also. I've allways wanted a rabbit but I never got one. I may get birds again,only two, birds are a pain to clean up after.


----------

